# Lastverteilung in einem Cluster (JBoss) ausschalten



## Hilyama (6. Feb 2006)

Hi, 

leider habe ich vorhin noch als Gast gepostet. OK...

Also wir haben hier bei unserem Projekt folgendes Problem. Es gibt ein externes Queuing System für ein JBoss Cluster aus 2 Rechnern. Die Messages müssen UNBEDINGT sequentiell abgearbeitet werden. Das heisst, dass aktuell immer nur eine Instanz der MDB aktiv sein darf. Bei einem Server ist das ja kein Problem aber bei einem Cluster wird auf jedem der beiden Server jeweils immer 1 Nachricht verarbeitet. Kann man diese Verteilung irgendwie ausschalten?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (6. Feb 2006)

dann wäre es kein cluster mehr ?!?!


----------



## Hilyama (7. Feb 2006)

Jep, es geht bei der ganzen Clustergeschichte auch nicht um Performance sondern um Ausfallsicherheit.


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Feb 2006)

> Die Messages müssen UNBEDINGT sequentiell abgearbeitet werden


das ist doch eine völlig unsinnige Forderung??

warum verwendet ihr asynchrone Messages, wenn diese dann "sequentiell" abgearbeitet werden sollen...

speichert jede Nachricht in der Datenbank mit Zeitstempel und verarbeitet sie dann mit Timer + polling


----------



## Hilyama (7. Feb 2006)

Ich find die Anforderung auch total unsinnig. Ich hab da aber nichts zu entscheiden und suche nach ner Möglichkeit das alles zu regeln. Aber die Sache mit der Datenbank hört sich gut an. Hab da auch schon dran gedacht....nur hat mir da noch ein kleines Stück gefehlt. Danke .


----------

